# Root Heaters! Do they work?



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking over on dfwfishbox today and saw someone selling Red Sea Root Heater. This is my first time ever hearing about substraight heating. Has anyone tried it before? Do they really work? What would be the benefits of heating my substraight vs heating the water?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

The theory is that by heating the substrate, you create convection currents that draw nutrients into the substrate. I believe it works better in cooler tanks/climates. It's also sort of a pain with plants that root heavily as they can get tangled with the heating wire. I think it's one of those things like ADA Aquasoil... it makes a difference if you set everything up a certain way, but it's not required for success. I used it in a tank a while ago, and when I moved, I didn't put it back in. 

Michael


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It was popular about 10 years ago. I've read that it is a myth.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe Jamie & Adam on MythBusters could look into it. Chances are highly likely they would blow it up.

I was just curious.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I have that system in my 75g and love it. Happy to offer my approach to the plant root issue brought up by Michael. If you can get it cheap and set up right I say go for it.


----------



## psusaxman2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

digital_gods said:


> Maybe Jamie & Adam on MythBusters could look into it. Chances are highly likely they would blow it up.


It is amazing how everything that is potentially not true gets referenced to Myth Busters. And everything ends in an explosion, mass destruction or mass chaos.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've used substrate heaters in the past and although it's pretty clear success can be had without them, there are less tangible benefits to having them in a tank. I've noticed healthier roots with them than without. The extra oxygenation and slightly warmer substrate encourages microfaunal growth and in general what I would think to be a healthier substrate ecosystem. In an aquarium which receives water column ferts I doubt the benefit would be pronounced. If you're going with a soil based substrate with little water supplimentation, I'd say go for it! 

Cheers,
Phil


----------

